# Some Pictures for your viewing pleasure 2007 Audi Q7



## Fog City Performance (Apr 27, 2007)

I was asked to post some off our Audi's. Here some pics for you.
























































Special thanks to
*Tomas Sport Tuning* http://www.tomassporttuning.com
*Vellano Wheels* http://www.vellanowheels.com
*Nothelle North America* http://www.nothelle.us
*Mov'It Brakes* http://www.movit.de
*Continental Tires* http://www.conti-online.com
*Toyo Tires* http://www.toyo.com
*Dubfest Car Show & Expo* http://www.dubfestmedia.com/2007/
For more Info on both Vehicles or too purchase any off the modifications on these cars please contact Fog City Performance @ *+1 (415) 229-3191* or e-mail *[email protected]*


----------



## ColmaFD (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Some Pictures for your viewing pleasure 2007 Audi Q7 (Fog City Performance)*

Beautiful, beautiful, I wish I had that Q7


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Some Pictures for your viewing pleasure 2007 Audi Q7 (ColmaFD)*

drool


----------



## PUMA4kicks (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Some Pictures for your viewing pleasure 2007 Audi Q7 (Fog City Performance)*

^Some thug'd out rides for sure. Not really my style but looks cool.


----------



## PAULLLLLIN (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Some Pictures for your viewing pleasure 2007 Audi Q7 (PUMA4kicks)*

Both cars are beautiful







Love the S8 front end conversion on the A8L http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fog City Performance (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Some Pictures for your viewing pleasure 2007 Audi Q7 (PAULLLLLIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULLLLLIN* »_Both cars are beautiful







Love the S8 front end conversion on the A8L http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks but it's no a A8L







Car got sold yesterday







Time for a new one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

Wow...size of wheels on the Q7?


----------



## Fog City Performance (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (RED WHIP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RED WHIP* »_
Wow...size of wheels on the Q7?









The Q7 runs 24x10 with 3.5" dish front and 4.5" dish rear


_Modified by Fog City Performance at 11:21 AM 8-31-2007_


----------



## my1.8tisAEB (May 23, 2006)

*Re: (Fog City Performance)*

Wow, both cars look amazing. 
Those wheels look bigger than 20's on the Q...looks sick!
How much lowering and how was the Q lowered (springs or coilovers)???


_Modified by my1.8tisAEB at 11:00 AM 8-31-2007_


----------



## Fog City Performance (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (my1.8tisAEB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my1.8tisAEB* »_Wow, both cars look amazing. 
Those wheels look bigger than 20's on the Q...looks sick!
How much lowering and how was the Q lowered (springs or coilovers)???


My bad. To fast typing. They actually 24x10








The Q7 and A8 have OEM springs and shocks. We manufacture a Electronic Lowering Solution which lowers the car that much via add on Computer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

